# Are you a gym idiot?



## Lone Wolf (Jan 22, 2010)

If any of the following applys to you, you are officially a gym idiot.
*PLEASE ADD TO THIS LIST*

1. If Your weekly workout routine reads as follows you are officially a gym idiot.

Monday:Chest and Biceps
Tuesday: Chest and Biceps
Wednesday: Chest and Biceps
Thursday: Chest and Biceps
Friday: Chest and Biceps 
Saturday: Chest and Biceps

2. If you use the follwing set/rep scheme on any exercise you are officially a gym idiot. For example....

Barbell Curl 50 x 125

3. If you bench 300 pounds on a vertical bench machine and walk around like that's more impressive than the guy benching 230 pounds of free weights you are officially a gym idiot.

4. If you consider 45 minutes of cardio before your weight training session a warm up you are offically a gym idiot.

5. If you go to McDonalds and order a big mac with a medium diet coke and insist you are still cutting you are officially a gym idiot.

6. If you train, lets say chest on monday and triceps on tuesday, you are officially a gym idiot.

7. If you have ever uttered the phrase "I'm going to cut 40 pounds of bodyweight while increasing my muscle mass, you are officially a gym idiot.

8. If you believe that creatine is a steroid, you are offically a gym idiot.

9. If you believe that endless sets of crunches will get you a six pack you are officially a gym idiot.

10. If you squat 450 with the worst form known to man, you are offically a gym idiot.

There are many more examples of what constitutes a gym idiot, but these ten signs are a starting point.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 22, 2010)

You are a gym idiot if you stare at that one hot chick in the tight white spandex pants with the red trim 
and the small tank-top while she does lunges and.... wait err.... never mind.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 22, 2010)

If you don't work legs because "I run enough," or "my legs are pretty big already," - you are a gym idiot.


----------



## FMJ (Jan 22, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> You are a gym idiot if you stare at that one hot chick in the tight white spandex pants with the red trim
> and the small tank-top while she does lunges and.... wait err.... never mind.


 


If you use the dips bars to do leg raises and stretch your hamstrings you're a gym idiot


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

If you have Sand Filled Weights in your basement, you might be a gym idiot..........


----------



## MtR (Jan 22, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I love the guy who does tricep pushdowns using the 4 foot long Lat bar


 

Those guys are amazing lol.  I keep expecting one of them to slip and throw their weight too much to one side and the other side come up and hit them in the temple.  

I recently observed two guys standing in front of the mirror and each was holding a 10lb plate.  They were holding their arms out straight and literally "steering" the plate as if they were driving a car.  I have never in my life seen this before.  If this worked truckers would be jacked!


----------



## Saney (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually, it does work. but with a 10lb plate? Probably not so great.

They obviously aren't Bigs... hand them a 25lb plate for increased HGH output 


GICH


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

those guys who like to bounce on the calf raise machines . . like they're trying to get air . . .  I gratuitously wait for the snap!


----------



## independent (Jan 22, 2010)

Im sure this applies to most people here.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> I love the guy who does tricep pushdowns using the 4 foot long Lat bar


 
Bite me, GJ.........I do that........I like it better than the short bar for some reason........don't know why.......I just do.......been doing it with the Lat bar for 20 yrs., so I guess I'm a Gym Idiot.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 22, 2010)

Big bodybuilder walks in a gym with 22 inch arms and cant bench 300lbs! is a gym idiot. All show and no go.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Big bodybuilder walks in a gym with 22 inch arms and cant bench 300lbs! is a gym idiot. All show and no go.


 
If he was a Big powerlifter maybe . . .  I'd take size over strength any day


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

You're all fuckin' Gym Idiots........


----------



## weldingman (Jan 22, 2010)

j-pet said:


> If he was a Big powerlifter maybe . . . I'd take size over strength any day


 
Not me, power first. Im big enough anyway, lol


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Not me, power first. Im big enough anyway, lol


 
J-Pet is a Not-Big so he might take offense.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Not me, power first. Im big enough anyway, lol


 
Respect-ah. . . but if you werent big enough . .  that was my poorly made point. 



Ponyshow said:


> J-Pet is a Not-Big so he might take offense.


 
 . . . comments from DRSE's very own show Pony . .  . . here's the witty comeback:

_Yeah, too much LHJO keeps me in a perpetual state of catabolism_


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

Isn't it like 3:00 PM on Sat. there, Jake?.........You should be at the pool or beach scoping slit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2010)

Because I am a veteran IMer and scholar, I am officially calling Lone Wolf my friend.

There is too much, dirty tampons, dry humored jokes, and crude vids to not call him my own.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Isn't it like 3:00 PM on Sat. there, Jake?.........You should be at the pool or beach scoping slit.


 
 Al, you know my habits well old friend.

Done all that, just pounced on a couple of PPs and off to an afternoon concert. Gonna break out the notBig guns and see what comes sniffing around


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

j-pet said:


> Al, you know my habits well old friend.
> 
> Done all that, just pounced on a couple of PPs and off to an afternoon concert. Gonna break out the notBig guns and see what comes sniffing around


 


Make sure you put some baby oil on your 16" pipes...

j/k knigglet.......I know they're 16-1/4


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Make sure you put some baby oil on your 16" pipes...
> 
> j/k knigglet.......I know they're 16-1/4


 
It's the 12" pipe that draws attention


----------



## Tesla (Jan 22, 2010)

j-pet said:


> It's the 12" pipe that draws attention


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 22, 2010)

The high school kid trying to show off with like 10 plates on each side of the leg press,..... but then goes down 1 inch, for 1 rep.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 23, 2010)

lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> The high school kid trying to show off with like 10 plates on each side of the leg press,..... but then goes down 1 inch, for 1 rep.


...but...but that's how the 'strength coach' at the high school told them to do it...
along with rolling their shoulders while shrugging.

AND! MY HS football coach told us, he thought bench press was a useless exercise. It was a lazt person's exercise, 'cuase you layed down to do it...

...and I came from a decent high school....


----------



## Perdido (Jan 23, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> The high school kid trying to show off with like 10 plates on each side of the leg press,..... but then goes down 1 inch, for 1 rep.



How about like this? Is this better? 





YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jan 23, 2010)

omg, that video is the gayest thing i've ever saw


----------



## FMJ (Jan 23, 2010)

rahaas said:


> How about like this? Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice! Now lets see him do some front squats with 500!


----------



## Bowden (Jan 23, 2010)

No lie, I actually saw this happen.

Someone doing 3 sets of triceps kickbacks between their cell phone conversations.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 23, 2010)

How about the skinny guy with the wife beater on holding his arms further away from his sides strutting around like he is massive.


----------



## freakybehavior (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol


----------



## weldingman (Jan 23, 2010)

If you are wearing a inzer bench shirt and squating in it youuuuuuuuuu might be a gym idiot.

Iv seen it happen, not a squat suit a bench shirt


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mike the Ripper said:


> Those guys are amazing lol.  I keep expecting one of them to slip and throw their weight too much to one side and the other side come up and hit them in the temple.
> 
> I recently observed two guys standing in front of the mirror and each was holding a 10lb plate.  They were holding their arms out straight and literally "steering" the plate as if they were driving a car.  I have never in my life seen this before.  If this worked truckers would be jacked!



LOL, I saw a guy do that once too. I asked him if he was doing sport specific training and when the NASCAR season started. He didn't like that..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> You are a gym idiot if you stare at that one hot chick in the tight white spandex pants with the red trim
> and the small tank-top while she does lunges and.... wait err.... never mind.


 
that onei'v done


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Anyone ever see the clown who strolls around completely naked in the lockers for longer than he has to?


 
yeah, he's in his mid-60's, like to chat up all the chicks in the gym, and wont take off his bicycle helmet


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 23, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Anyone ever see the clown who strolls around completely naked in the lockers for longer than he has to?



Yeah, I hate that guy. It's even tougher when you have to see that guy outside of the gym on a regular basis. My old gym's designated 'swinger-in-the-breeze' is a customer of mine. Almost shit my pants the first time he walked in my office.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Anyone ever see the clown who strolls around completely naked in the lockers for longer than he has to?


 
how about the old guy naked in the sauna.. or steam room.... that won't stop talking...


----------



## Perdido (Jan 23, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Anyone ever see the clown who strolls around completely naked in the lockers for longer than he has to?



How about the one with the penis & nipple rings? First time I saw that I wanted someone give me an icepick to gouge my eyes out so I could erase that image from my brain.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok you guys are too interested in other people in the locker room.

I put my shit away and get out as fast as possible.

What I hate are the assholes who use the kettle bells for shrugs, curls, or raises.  If youre doing REAL kettlebell work too, fine.  But I havent seen one clown yet that knows a routine that has those included.

Oh my god, I am really on a fucking roll with this..
We have a designated area for kettle bells.  Its not a big section, but its perfect for 3 people doing swings or get ups.  I just started this shit, so I am focusing on form.  When these cocksuckers come over in this section, sometimes with dumb bells or plates, I get so nervous that they are gonna get in my fucking way.

The girls can stay though.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 23, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> ...but...but that's how the 'strength coach' at the high school told them to do it...
> along with rolling their shoulders while shrugging.
> 
> AND! MY HS football coach told us, he thought bench press was a useless exercise. It was a lazt person's exercise, 'cuase you layed down to do it...
> ...


aha! we could have had the same coach.

The same coach that taught all of us beginners that bouncing at the bottom of the squat brings hardcore leg strength,..........




...and this also happens to be the reason why I blew out my right knee senior year.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 23, 2010)

I really don't care how idiotically self indulged people act .... So lug around your gym bag filled with nothing and your gallon of water. 

However, filling the gallon of water while I'm waiting to drink at the fountain is not healthy hydration anymore.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> How about the skinny guy with the wife beater on holding his arms further away from his sides strutting around like he is massive.


WAY...WAY back...we had a thread that had 10 rules of 'dos' in the gym and 10 'don'ts'.
One of the dont's:
* If you weigh less than 150lbs, DON'T wear a tank top


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> aha! we could have had the same coach.
> 
> The same coach that taught all of us beginners that bouncing at the bottom of the squat brings hardcore leg strength,..........
> 
> ...


Sounds like they got thier advice from the same playbook. ha. See what I did there? Coaches...play books? Whooo....I crack myself up. 
On that note...lunch time.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 23, 2010)

Im kind of just an idiot all around......  *tears*


----------



## twarrior (Jan 24, 2010)

If you use too much weight and arch your back like a gymnast to heave the weight for a rep you might be a gym idiot.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lolz
> 
> try the small V attachment.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I use the rope, Chief......and my grip in not wide when I use the lat  bar.....I have my hands right next to each other........I just like the balance I get using the lat bar.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Yeah I use the rope, Chief......and my grip in not wide when I use the lat bar.....I have my hands right next to each other........I just like the balance I get using the lat bar.


 
sure you do . . . . . bets on that crome dome of yours looks like a fucking golf ball


----------



## Tesla (Jan 24, 2010)

j-pet said:


> sure you do . . . . . bets on that crome dome of yours looks like a fucking golf ball


 

Not sure wtf your talking about.........I don't have a single scar or dent on my pretty dome........Chicks always tell me I have the perfect shaped head.........tan too........True sign of a good looking man.......if he can shave his head and still be good looking



Why don't you shave your head, Jake?..........You're losing your lettuce anyway......might as well shave it and post a pic


----------



## MtR (Jan 24, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Actually, it does work. but with a 10lb plate? Probably not so great.
> 
> They obviously aren't Bigs... hand them a 25lb plate for increased HGH output
> 
> ...


 

Why did I have this strange feeling that you would know exactly what I was talking about with this excercise.  I'm guessing you also do Dance Dance Revolution for cardio, correct?


----------



## urbanski (Jan 24, 2010)

if you're doing wrist curls next to me deadlifting, you're a gym idiot
if your pulling on the hand supports to help your seated calf raises you're a gym idiot
if you're wearing a belt while doing assisted dips, you're...well you know.


----------



## MtR (Jan 24, 2010)

urbanski said:


> if you're doing wrist curls next to me deadlifting, you're a gym idiot
> if your pulling on the hand supports to help your seated calf raises you're a gym idiot
> if you're wearing a belt while doing assisted dips, you're...well you know.


 
LOL.....or the guy who wears a belt for absolutely every excercise, warm up or not.   Wait till the one day he forgets his beloved belt and does a heavy compound movement and instantly destroys his lower back muscles.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2010)

urbanski said:


> if you're doing wrist curls next to me deadlifting, you're a gym idiot
> if your pulling on the hand supports to help your seated calf raises you're a gym idiot



Mine are similar to yours.

I was doing squats one day and this bitch comes over, throws down a foam mat, and starts doing do Pilates or some shit.  I finish my set, look at her on the floor, and said, "Really?"  She ignored me, so I figured that I'd do the same--I just kept squatting.  After a minute or so, she got scared when the plates just missed her head, so she moved over by another squat rack.  What makes this even more hilarious is that there is a room dedicated to nothing but aerobic exercise.

It's not weight-related, but it is stupidity-related: I really like when joggers on the treadmills grab the video monitor (TV) and vice down on it when they run.  Equipment loss equates to higher dues.  If you can't keep your ass on the treadmill, get the hell off.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> if you take a pic of yourself in a rear double bi pose and have no lats...You might be a gym homosexual.



 

That's right up there with guys that have built upper bodies and toothpicks for legs.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 25, 2010)

I saw someone wearing a *weighted vest* doing *assisted dips*.  Totally not making this shit up!


----------



## weldingman (Jan 26, 2010)

While working out in flip flops you might be a gym dumb ass.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Not sure wtf your talking about.........I don't have a single scar or dent on my pretty dome........Chicks always tell me I have the perfect shaped head.........tan too........True sign of a good looking man.......if he can shave his head and still be good looking
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you shave your head, Jake?..........You're losing your lettuce anyway......might as well shave it and post a pic


 
agreed . . we must be a handsome pair of MFers Ponyshow .

 I dont shave per se, I just run the raw clippers over full body every week or two - low maintenence. Bitches love that shit!


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 26, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


>



THATS some funny shit there


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2010)

MtR said:


> Why did I have this strange feeling that you would know exactly what I was talking about with this excercise.  I'm guessing you also do Dance Dance Revolution for cardio, correct?



Well I had just recently read about it online. I was looking for different exercises for a shoulder routine. 

I never tried it... seems pretty gay...

Oh and umm, you're small


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 26, 2010)

What a fucking faggot.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 26, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


>



That's not real right, thats Gob Bluth from Arrested Development training for hard core Segway riding right, looks just like him....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 26, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


>


???????


----------



## FMJ (Jan 26, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


>


 
That's it, hands down! This guy is definitly THE gym idiot.
Look closely folks, the barbell is actually wearing _him_ for protection.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2010)

the plates are around the wrong way . . so he can check out what he's squatting yo


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 27, 2010)

..the trainer guy kinda looks like jake,...


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 27, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


>


 
Is that a hack squat or leg press up in the back, right side? There a ten on each side. LOL


----------



## weldingman (Jan 27, 2010)

I would love to drop kick that mother fucker off his little ball and make his fag lover sniff my ass. If someone came in the gym I workout at and doing that shit, he would get tossed out after getting his ass beat. What a goddamn idiot.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jan 27, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2010)

Last week a woman walked into the gym with what looked like her two daughters. They were all wearing street clothes. The woman appears to be psychotic, she is smiling in every direction and appears to not "be there" mentally. She takes a chair, places it directly between two adjoining cable towers, sits down and reads a book with her legs crossed.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 27, 2010)

Honestly cuz, I don't waste my time noticing that crap about people.  All I know is I came to bring the pain hardcore from the brain step inside my house of pain.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 27, 2010)

Wtf?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 28, 2010)

fufu said:


> Last week a woman walked into the gym with what looked like her two daughters. They were all wearing street clothes. The woman appears to be psychotic, she is smiling in every direction and appears to not "be there" mentally. She takes a chair, places it directly between two adjoining cable towers, sits down and reads a book with her legs crossed.


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 28, 2010)

I have never seen anything to rival the squatting on a ball.  You sir, win at the internet.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


>


 

^^^The trainer dude bought his shoes from "The Jimmy" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> lol Indeed. Good eye. My guess is they rehabilitate paraplegics at this gym or something.


 
the Capt speculates those two are engaged in experimental soddamy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 30, 2010)

bump*


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 2, 2010)

weldingman said:


> While working out in flip flops you might be a gym dumb ass.



Dude... I wear flip-flops on non cardio or leg days. I do fear dripping a heavy dumbell on my toes, but what is a reebok gonna do anyway?

I have the heaviest bench at my gym**

**while wearing flip-flops


----------



## Saney (Feb 2, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Dude... I wear flip-flops on non cardio or leg days. I do fear dripping a heavy dumbell on my toes, but what is a reebok gonna do anyway?
> 
> I have the heaviest bench at my gym**
> 
> **while wearing flip-flops



You're a Not Big... Even Geared Jesus is bigger than you... and He doesn't workout


----------



## Best Friend Tim (Feb 2, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> ^^^The trainer dude bought his shoes from "The Jimmy"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

"They're Plyometric.....yeah they isolate the muscles. The muscle Has to grow...Or die!"


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 2, 2010)

You guys ever see not big faggot cocksuckers polesmokers dance in front of the mirror in between sets?


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 2, 2010)

You stupid ass , she was trying to get your attention.  You should hit on her and bagged it.


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 2, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> You're a Not Big... Even Geared Jesus is bigger than you... and He doesn't workout



What's a 'not big'? 6'2", 260, 405x4 bench without gear... Shame on ya when I get loaded up.


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 2, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> You stupid ass , she was trying to get your attention.  You should hit on her and bagged it.



No shit! She was beggin for it and he ran her off. Must be gay???


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 2, 2010)

The stripper that does situp on the mat then does a leg warm up by doing the splits and hiking her leg over her head for the out of shape people on the treadmills


----------



## weldingman (Feb 2, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Dude... I wear flip-flops on non cardio or leg days. I do fear dripping a heavy dumbell on my toes, but what is a reebok gonna do anyway?
> 
> I have the heaviest bench at my gym**
> 
> **while wearing flip-flops


 
So whats your bench??????????


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 2, 2010)

weldingman said:


> So whats your bench??????????



Note the **. That's the heaviest bench with flip-flops. I'm still 100 shy of the heavy bench with shoes on... lol. I'm at 435 now. But I rarely go for my 1RM. I'm about due to make a run at maybe 440+.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 3, 2010)

Not bad


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 9, 2010)

bump*


----------



## Vance (Feb 9, 2010)

Fuckwits who either do not return the weights to the rack or put them all back in the wrong fuckin' places.

Groups of gaylords who spend more time standing around high fiving each other and slapping each other on the ass than working out while laughing like hyenas as they recall how they spit-roasted that freshman farmboy back in the locker room in college.

Guys who scream like Maria Sharapova during/immediatley after every rep they do.

Guys who are >20% BF doing DB forearm curls when they can't preacher-curl 30lbs.

Anyone who doesn't bring a towel to the gym - instant fuckwit status.

Curls in the squat rack - instant fuckwit status.

Squating only the bar in the squat rack - instant fuckwit status.

People who ask me to spot them during deadlifts - instant fuckwit status.

I'll think of more...


----------



## Saney (Feb 10, 2010)

I hate it when my father of 60 years of age, lifts more than me..  Good thing nobody is around to witness it...


----------



## Vance (Feb 10, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I hate it when my father of 60 years of age, lifts more than me.. Good thing nobody is around to witness it...


 


Not surprising really, he had to carry your fat ass around for the first 18 years of your life.  He's probably all sorts of jacked and tan.


----------



## Vance (Feb 10, 2010)

You *know* your baby is overweight when you need to over/under grab an arm and a leg and deadlift the little bastard out of the bath to roll his ass to the kitchen to feed him.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 26, 2010)

the guy who takea massive crap and it clogs the crapper..


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2010)

The Situation said:


> the guy who takea massive crap and it clogs the crapper..


 
Im the guy who craps in the clogged up crapper


----------



## weldingman (Feb 26, 2010)

Im the guy who shits in faces


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 26, 2010)

I've got two pairs of dumb and dumber at my gym. The two guys move 1/3 of ROM while cheering and forcing reps. 

The more hilarious pair is the guy and girl. She is super skinny and has SUPER intense supportive expressions while her metro sexual fights for assisted 1/3 reps of 225 bench. Every time I go I hope they are there, lol.


----------



## Tesla (Feb 26, 2010)

Everyone pisses me off.........I must say the weight slammers piss me off the most........or knobs that are doing DB flys with 40's and then drop the weights on the ground like they are 120's or sum10


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Im the guy who shits in faces


 
proof required . . . . .


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 27, 2010)

Faggots that take up room in the corner where I deadlift to do fucking situps piss me off.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2010)

dickheads walking in front of me when Im doing military press deserve a face full of iron . . . 



 . . .  wait, do I workout?


----------



## maturemuscle (Feb 27, 2010)

I am doing bench press with 315 and I go to the water fountain. I return to find some jerk using my bench for leg raises. Uh, excuse me. Did you happen to notice that someone had 315 loaded on the bar? Do you think that maybe they were using the bench and they happen to be a lot larger than you?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2010)

people zone out . .  ive been supersetting leg press w. lunges, towel on the press and me stat. lunging next to it . . .  some skinny wanker rocks up with an ipod and starts removing plates FFS


----------



## weldingman (Feb 27, 2010)

maturemuscle said:


> I am doing bench press with 315 and I go to the water fountain. I return to find some jerk using my bench for leg raises. Uh, excuse me. Did you happen to notice that someone had 315 loaded on the bar? Do you think that maybe they were using the bench and they happen to be a lot larger than you?


 
LoL , you shouldve bitch slap his fucking ass.


----------



## maturemuscle (Feb 27, 2010)

There are two young guys (25 or so) in my gym that work chest every day. They never work back, legs, arms or shoulders. One day they do flat bench, the next day they do decline bench and then they do inclines on day three. Several of us have questioned them on their motives and they think that they have the plan. If you see them on a piece of equipment you know it be an hour before they are finished. They will do a set, talk on their cell phones for a few minutes and then talk to each other for a few more minutes. It doesn't seem to bother them that they are not making any progress in strength or physique.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 1, 2010)

Gold gym has changed its name....


----------



## freakybehavior (Mar 2, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Gold gym has changed its name....




To what?


----------



## weldingman (Mar 2, 2010)

to westside barbell


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

freakybehavior said:


> To what?


 
onelife fitness ...WTF it will soon change all of them.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2010)

The other day the only personal trainer at my gym was actually spotting one of his young clients during a deadlift. All this time I thought spotting a deadlift was impossible! The trainer showed me that nothing is impossible if you are dumb enough. 

The trainer stood opposite to the client, and they were both picking up the bar from opposite sides, it appeared the sides of their heads were touching. This act was complete with motivation utterances such as, "C'mon,man!" and, "yeah, there you go!". 

To close my story, they were lifting a total weight of 95 lbs.


----------



## Buzzard (May 21, 2010)

fufu said:
			
		

> The other day the only personal trainer at my gym was actually spotting one of his young clients during a deadlift. All this time I thought spotting a deadlift was impossible! The trainer showed me that nothing is impossible if you are dumb enough.
> 
> The trainer stood opposite to the client, and they were both picking up the bar from opposite sides, it appeared the sides of their heads were touching. This act was complete with motivation utterances such as, "C'mon,man!" and, "yeah, there you go!".
> 
> To close my story, they were lifting a total weight of 95 lbs.



Brilliant!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 21, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Note the **. That's the heaviest bench with flip-flops. I'm still 100 shy of the heavy bench with shoes on... lol. I'm at 435 now. But I rarely go for my 1RM. I'm about due to make a run at maybe 440+.



I bench 500 max (ego talking), but this is the interweb so you can divide that by 2.5 to get my real number. No flip-flops, I got fucked up toe nails.


----------



## bruceleroy (May 26, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> WAY...WAY back...we had a thread that had 10 rules of 'dos' in the gym and 10 'don'ts'.
> One of the dont's:
> * If you weigh less than 150lbs, DON'T wear a tank top




How about tanks for the Ladies only.  I don't want to see your hairy pits and nips.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 26, 2010)

The Situation said:


> how about the old guy naked in the sauna.. or steam room.... that won't stop talking...



even if his quiet, been in a sauna steam room next to the old naked guy makes you a guess what................. gay gym idiot!!!


----------



## Buzzard (May 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:
			
		

> I bench 500 max (ego talking), but this is the interweb so you can divide that by 2.5 to get my real number. No flip-flops, I got fucked up toe nails.



Werd! My toes sure ain't pretty. I'll be pushing for 455 Monday. Maybe should take a pic. 

I haven't actually wore flip-flops in a while. I keep thinking I may actually do some cardio.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2010)

The other day a naked old man came up next to me in the locker room while I was washing my hands. He stared at me a good 5 seconds before saying "hello". He then reached next to my sink where he left his glasses. He put them on and said, "well, now I can see you better!".


----------



## Vance (May 27, 2010)

Anyone sub 160lbs who wears a wife beater and a durag.

People who wear jeans to the gym (wtf?).

I had one guy recently in my gym who would literally punch himself in the face to psyche himself up every set (Of 400lb leg presses), then I got upset when I offered to do it for him?


----------



## jakeybonz (May 27, 2010)

*Muscle and Fitness magazine*

If you guys are looking for a cheap place to get Muscle and Fitness Magazine then please visit Speedymags.com as they have the best deals I have seen on this and other muscle or fitness magazines.


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 9, 2010)

Vance said:


> Anyone sub 160lbs who wears a wife beater and a durag.
> 
> People who wear jeans to the gym (wtf?).
> 
> I had one guy recently in my gym who would literally punch himself in the face to psyche himself up every set (Of 400lb leg presses), then I got upset when I offered to do it for him?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 10, 2010)

fufu said:


> The other day a naked old man came up next to me in the locker room while I was washing my hands. He stared at me a good 5 seconds before saying "hello". He then reached next to my sink where he left his glasses. He put them on and said, "well, now I can see you better!".


 
nothing like the old naked running around talking to everyone in the locker room


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 10, 2010)

What about the big guy who comes in and only works biceps and triceps?

What kind of example is that?

What about the guy who checks his abs after every set? And he barely has any...


----------



## Mike09100 (Jun 11, 2010)

The kids who load up the leg press and just lock out their legs with 800lbs, not even undoing the locks.

The bitch who will take your V-bar off the lat pull down between sets.

putting freeweights back on the rack going in the order or 20-20-25-25-45-35-50-35-45-50
asshole.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 11, 2010)

Mike09100 said:
			
		

> The kids who load up the leg press and just lock out their legs with 800lbs, not even undoing the locks.
> 
> The bitch who will take your V-bar off the lat pull down between sets.
> 
> ...



Fukkin up the weight rack makes want to crush people.

How about the lil ol' lady that uses your bench as a coat rack while she's doing weightless cable press downs?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 11, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Fukkin up the weight rack makes want to crush people.
> 
> How about the lil ol' lady that uses your bench as a coat rack while she's doing weightless cable press downs?



Those lil ol ladies, Gotta treat them extra special. I direct them to the smith machine to rack their coats, I am a gentleman.


----------



## Klutch (Jun 12, 2010)

If you get caught beating your meat in gym shower.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


 My own stalker So i guess this is how that mino person feels. except this is even more creepy


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> My own stalker So i guess this is how that mino person feels. except this is even more creepy



I'm not a stalker asshole. This is a public forum and I post here quite often. If I comment on your post so much it's usually because I think you're an idiot, not because I'm stalking you, so PLEASE don't flatter yourself. You are a douche-bag. End of discussion.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lone Wolf said:


> If any of the following applys to you, you are officially a gym idiot.
> *PLEASE ADD TO THIS LIST*
> 
> 1. If Your weekly workout routine reads as follows you are officially a gym idiot.
> ...




I know this is an old thread, but damn, this is funny as fu*k.  I use to be a gym idiot based on some of the stuff people have posted.  And that my friends, is why I am here.  I no longer want to be an idiot.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm not a stalker asshole. This is a public forum and I post here quite often. If I comment on your post so much it's usually because I think you're an idiot, not because I'm stalking you, so PLEASE don't flatter yourself. You are a douche-bag. End of discussion.


 
You bet


----------

